# Rrrrr marre de la PMI



## Isa78 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Je viens d'emménager en Vendée depuis juillet. J'ai donc signalé mon déménagement à la PMI qui est venue visiter ma nouvelle maison début août. Les 2 assistantes sociales (pourquoi pas ma puer de secteur 🤔) ont procédé à la visite, m'ont fait le petit interrogatoire en règle, tout c'est super bien passé. Elles étaient très sympa et bienveillante. Elles me disent que normalement, je devrais recevoir mon nouvel agrément fin août, début septembre. Sauf que rien reçu du tout. 
Et aujourd'hui, je reçois un appel pour me signaler qu'elles doivent repasser pour re-visiter mon jardin. Hors je leurs ai expliqué que je ne souhaite pas que mon jardin soit mentionné car il n'y a que des graviers devant et derrière la maison, que je suis en location pour l'instant et que je ne veux pas faire de travaux. Elle m'avaient dit : pas de soucis.
De plus, c'est une maison nantaise avec les pièces de vie à l'étage. Il n'y a aucun accès aux extérieurs hormis ma porte d'entrée.
Elles m'informent qu'une nouvelle charte va sortir et qu'il est demandé aux ams d'avoir obligatoirement un espace extérieur aménagé pour les enfants accueillis. Trouvant ça bizarre, je rétorque : "comment font les ams qui sont en appartement ou les ams qui ont des maisons de ville sans jardins ?" 
Réponse : "je sais pas ?"
Du coup, elles vont passer pour voir où je peux aménager un coin extérieur dans mon jardin. Mais elles vont être déçu, y en a pas, que du gravier partout.
Pfff j'en ai marre de devoir me plier à leurs demandes de plus en plus farfelues.
Je pense de plus en plus à changer de métier...
Désolé pour ce pavé mais fallait que ça sorte avant que j'explose 🤯


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Septembre 2022)

Ça s'appelle de l'abus de pouvoir...il faut dénoncer cela au conseil départemental...car comme vous dîtes si bien, comment les assmats qui vivent en appartement vont faire pour créer un espace extérieur.... c'est vraiment n'importe quoi .....


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

je n'y crois pas du tout, cette obligation ferai perdre encore plus d'AM, tu peux leur dire que dès que cette charte sera mise en place et qu'elles te la transmettrons, tu étudiera le sujet et changera de métier si ce n'est pas possible.
Je suis en Vendée depuis 2 ans, une visite pour mon arrivée, puis une autre pour mon renouvellement.
Les 2 évaluatrices étaient très bien, et derrière, il y a eu des problèmes, je soupçonne de plus en plus des problèmes avec leurs supérieures, qui doivent leur donner des ordre idiots,, je viens juste d'en parler sur un autre sujet "nouvelle sur le forum", je suis à La Roche Sur Yon, et toi?


----------



## Griselda (9 Septembre 2022)

Et bien si oui pouvoir favoriser qu'un enfant puisse sortir le nez dehors chaque jour est souhaitable, de là à dire qu'il deviendrait obligatoire d'avoir un espace extérieure *privatif* pour être AM, je pense qu'on ne va pas tarder à manquer cruellement de lieux adéquats (ayons une douce pensée pour toutes nos collègues qui vivent en appartements, notament en ville, là où il n'y a quand même pas suffisamment d'AM!) donc la charte...
Je leur répondrai qu'étant locataire je ne suis pas autorisée à modifier l’extérieur en retirant par exemple les graviers et que c'est pour ça que je ne compte pas y emmener les enfants car la sécurité c'est important mais que, heureusement, en tant que pro je suis apte à me promener et à emmener les enfants au parc.

Si la raison invoquée est celle ci, je leur demanderais de le mettre par écrit, ainsi je pourrais ensuite aller devant la commission du CD pour demander qu'ils me sortes un texte prouvant cette nouvelle obligation qui devrait alors être applicable à toutes les AMs sans quoi ce serait une discrimination, non?!


----------



## Isa78 (9 Septembre 2022)

Liline17 : Je suis aux Sables d'Olonne.

Je suis également persuadé que c'est n'importe quoi cette charte mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi me faire suer ainsi.
L'entretien s'était super bien passé pourtant.
D'après ce que m'a dit l'assistante sociale c'est la puer référente qui insiste.


----------



## Isa78 (9 Septembre 2022)

Griselda : 
"Je leur répondrai qu'étant locataire je ne suis pas autorisée à modifier l’extérieur en retirant par exemple les graviers et que c'est pour ça que je ne compte pas y emmener les enfants car la sécurité c'est important mais que, heureusement, en tant que pro je suis apte à me promener et à emmener les enfants au parc"
C'est exactement ce que je leurs ai dit, pratiquement mot pour mot 😁
Mais la puer référente n'en démord pas.


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

il ne te reste plus qu'à faire comme moi, écrire au président du CD si elles insistent.
J'ai eu mon renouvellement cette année, agrément valable jusqu'en avril, RDV de visite début janvier, tout se passe bien, je savais que depuis quelques mois, elles anticipaient le décret et ne mettais plus de limit d'ages sur nos agréments.
Je suis auxiliaire de puér, mon mari a été AM pendant 8 ans, grande maison, presque totalement aménagée comme une crèche, et plus d'enfant à charge, donc, aucune ombre au tableau.
Quelques jours après la visite, l'évaluatrice m'appelle pour me dire, que puisque mon dossier était arrivé complet à la PMI, avant le passage du décret, ça ne pouvait pas passer pour moi et que je conservais une limite d'age.
J'ai écris au président du CD, j'ai eu un RDV téléphonique pour mon évaluation, j'ai demandé ce qui clochait dans mon dossier, rien!
Et j'ai eu mon agrément sans limite d'age, elle a même insisté longuement pour que j'accepte l'accueil de 6 enfants dans le cadre Covid, on marche sur la tête grrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour et bien voilà "comment faire fuir les AM ???" 2 nanas qui passent et paf un ordre idiot y a pas d'autre mot ! perso j'écris en haut lieu non mais c'est n'importe quoi !!! par exemple perso l'hiver c'est très rare que je sorte les petits dans mon jardin ! mais par contre si il ne pleut pas chaque jour je sors avec eux me promener çà leur fait du bien et à moi aussi j'ose le dire !!! alors dites-leur cela ... peut-être y a t-il un parc pas loin de chez vous ??? bref courage les filles et les garçons pour la suite de ce métier ...


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Septembre 2022)

Perso c'est de l'abus ....aucune charte ne spécifiera une telle chose.... d'accord avec @liline17 , courrier au cd


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, eh bien, cela ne donne pas envie de déménager, ni en Vendée, ni en ille et Vilaine...

N'oublions pas que ces petites dames et le cd ont maintenant 3 mois à compter de ta demande pour valider ton logement. Tic tac le temps passe.
Et oui, demandez directement au CD, (ne passez plus par la pmi, elles n'ont pas en réalité le dernier mot), mais adressez vos demandes, remarques, courrier par rar au Président du CD.


----------



## mickael (9 Septembre 2022)

Toujours plus ces pmi ... Courage à vous, comme beaucoup j'aurai fait un courrier..


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Septembre 2022)

C'est ridicule ! L'automne et l'hiver ce n'est pas au jardin que nous allions avec mes accueillis mais en promenade.
C'est très facile dire a ces puers que des votre premier rdv vous aviez été claire les accueillis n'iraient pas joué dans les cailloux .vite leur dire que vous irez en promenade des que le temps est favorable .citez quelques endroits sympas un parc un terrain de sport un pré ....quelques endroits sympas tout près de chez vous.
Par chez nous il y avait une nounou qui travaillait en appartement la seule les assmats ont des maisons dans ma ville et elle était très cotée avait toujours des contrats et sortait tous les jours les enfants!


----------



## Chouchou301 (10 Septembre 2022)

Rholala que d'abus grrr !!! 
Défendez-vous comme l'ont dit les collègues dans les commentaires précédents.
Écrivez plus haut : cette puér et sa référente vont vite redescendre...

Je suis en appartement depuis toujours ! Agréée en 2003... j'ai déménagé plusieurs fois, cela n'a jamais été un obstacle de ne pas avoir d'extérieur privatif pour mon travail... Je sors mes petits accueillis tous les jours (quand la météo le permet) . 
Aux alentours de chez moi il y a plusieurs parcs, on varie les plaisirs...

Bon courage avec ces "vilaines" ;-)


----------



## Mimipoupina (10 Septembre 2022)

N'importe quoi votre PMI ! Et à Paris alors on aura plus d'assistante maternelle dans ce cas ... Écrivez tout de suite au CD elles seront bien obligées de lâcher l'affaire avec leur invention d'extérieur obligatoire


----------



## Isa78 (10 Septembre 2022)

Merci à toutes et à tous pour vos messages.
Elles reviennent lundi matin pour voir comment je peux aménager mon extérieur. Mais c'est déjà tout vu me concernant.
J'ai pas l'habitude de me laisser faire et ça va pas commencer maintenant.
Je vous tiendrai au courant lundi.
Très bon week-end


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Isa 

Bien mettre sur la lettre recommandée avec AR à

📌 Monsieur le Président du Conseil Departemental 

Les NOMS et PRÉNOMS de celles qui sont venues et de quel secteur elles dépendent. Nous sommes 3 AM au début de notre métier, et avons eu un problème avec notre puéricultrice qui nous refusait une extension 

Nous avons procédé de la sorte et le résultat a été hyper rapide et en + même ma copine avait appelé et on lui avait répondu que cette puéricultrice était connue au CD pour des courriers d’AM la concernant sans arrêt.

Donc un moment donné, ça revient de toute façon à la Responsable de la PMI et à la puéricultrice en question. 

Perso j’ai même eu des excuses par téléphone de cette ancienne puéricultrice et après elle ne m’a plus jamais ennuyée et mes copines idem. 

📌 Dès qu’ il y a un problème, écrire AUSSITÔT au Président du Conseil Départemental. 

Marre de nous empêcher de bosser. En réalité, elles savent combien on gagne à peu près, et ça leur fou les boules que l’on gagne + qu’elle.

Une fois une nouvelle puéricultrice qui est INTERDITE sur mon village car il y a eu une pétition m’avait obligée de changer TOUS MES LITS PARAPLUIES contre à barreaux car .... « les employeurs paient 5€ l’entretien donc les enfants méritent mieux » 🙃

📌 Elle savait mon tarif IE ! 

J’avais changé 2 lits parapluies et aussitôt j’ai eu un problème avec une petite avec SPASME DU SANGLOT et qui s’était coincée .. conclusion : j’ai remis mes 2 lits parapluies et mes collègues idem. 

Ensuite elle a été interdite sur notre village car une pétition avait été faite.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour lundi vous leur demandez leurs noms et les notez ! si elles vous demandent la raison vous dites que vous allez demander des explications à leurs supérieurs et pour avoir la preuve de ce qu'elles avancent ou alors vous leur dites (pour se moquer d'elles !) que vous allez acheter le matériel qu'il faut et qu'elles devront revenir pour préparer le terrain mais que pour vous vous ne bougerez pas d'un pas !!! pas d'éxtérieur il y a les parcs pour y emmener les petits !!! courage et tenez nous au courant ...


----------



## Chouchou301 (11 Septembre 2022)

@Isa78 : Plein de pensées positives pour que tout se passe bien demain !!! 
Reviens nous donner des nouvelles ;-)


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonne chance pour demain et ne vous laissez pas faire ...


----------



## Isa78 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Alors l'assistante sociale est passée ce matin et a pris des photos de mon extérieur pour démontrer à ma puer référente qu'aucun aménagement n'est possible.
Elle trouve également que cette nouvelle charte est complètement stupide et discriminante pour les ams. Apparemment c'est une nouvelle charte départementale qui ne s'appliquerait que dans 85.
J'ai plus qu'à attendre le retour de la PMI. 🤞
L'assistante sociale a été vraiment bienveillante et désolée de cette situation. Elle trouve ça vraiment dommage que la PMI me pénaliser pour çà alors qu'elle pense que je suis une bonne am avec un bon projet d'accueil. Elle va donc appuyer dans mon sens. Elle me conseille également d'écrire au CD si jamais la puer ne change pas d'avis.
Merci à toutes et à tous pour vos conseils et votre soutiens.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Curieux cette chartre unique au 85...a votre place je demanderais directement à votre CD.


----------



## Chouchou301 (12 Septembre 2022)

Eh bien écrivez au CD, si la puér a été compréhensive (ouf, elle est de votre côté), elle obéit aux ordres de la référente, c'est donc au dessus qu'il faut demander plus d'informations...
Je ne comprends pas cette charte "spéciale au département 85", nous sommes régit par le référentiel, et il est national.
Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres assmat du 85 sur ce forum qui vivent dans un logement sans extérieur, et qui pourraient confirmer l'existence -ou non- de cette charte ???
Ne lâchez pas !


----------



## mickael (12 Septembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 ça ne m'étonne pas, dans l'Ain nous avons une dérogation propre à notre département ( à ce qu'on m'avait dit ) qui interdit tout contact avec les animaux et leur matériels, dans mon cas j'ai des chats, ils sont enfermé dans une pièce avec leur matériels ou sinon je n'aurai pas pu avoir mon agrément. Cette dérogation est mentionné dans notre brochure de sécurité. Et c'est même précisé, un chien en laisse n'est pas considéré comme hors de portée...


----------



## liline17 (12 Septembre 2022)

je suis dans le 85, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de cette charte, je vais en parler à notre association d'AM.
Il y a une quinzaine d'année, j'habitais dans le 35, ils avaient décidés de faire un référentiel départemental, plus restrictif que le national.
Nous nous sommes retrouvées à 200 ou 300 AM à manifester devant les locaux de la PMI, ils ont fait marche arrière.
On manque d'AM actuellement, et celles qui restent sont pour beaucoup, proches de la retraites, ils sont fous de nous casser les pieds comme ça, j'ai eu 2 soucis avec eux, très discriminatoires.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Septembre 2022)

@Isa78 
Les sables j'y étais encore il y a 15j.. en vacances


----------



## Nounou22 (12 Septembre 2022)

Il vaut mieux y être en vacances qu'y travailler en tant qu'assmat j'ai l'impression 😱😱😱


----------



## Flo Line (15 Septembre 2022)

On croise les doigts pour vous !
On m'a effectivement obligée à créer un espace clôturé c'était en novembre 2020 dans le 57. Le devis des travaux n'était pas suffisant. Mais je n'étais pas obligée de clôturer l'intégralité de mon jardin. Cette obligation a retardé le dépôt de mon dossier d'un mois. (J'avais pris les renseignements en amont...) je ne pouvais pas me permettre un refus. 
On attend de vos nouvelles..


----------



## Cha 72 (15 Septembre 2022)

Par chez moi c’est un peu l’inverse! Tellement on manque d’assmat, les puers ne passent même plus ou très rapidement… 
C’est pas plus mal quand on a rien à se reprocher mais sinon ça craint un peu je trouve!


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Mickael

Je trouve ça aberrant l’histoire des chats. Je connais une AM qui a 3 CHATS + ses 2 enfants + agrément pour 4 et en APPART au RDC

et

les chats vivent leur vie de chat et ne sont pas enfermés, vont dehors dans le jardin et dorment dans la chambre de ses propres enfants où les accueillis n’y vont pas.

Petit aparté pour @Isa78
cette même AM dont je parle a un jardin avec 2/3 marches. Elle a eu une puéricultrice qui lui a fait la « misère » pour ses 2/3 marches. Toujours quelque chose qui n’allait pas 😡

RÉSULTAT : l’AM lui a répondu que son jardin ne sera QUE pour ses propres enfants !

Quelle stupidité de la part de cette puér qui a donc PRIVÉ cette AM et des 4 accueillis de son jardin bien clos pour 2/3 marches 👎🏼

Perso, je n’aurais pas laisser ça la, mais un courrier au CD de l’abus de pouvoir qui doit cesser.

Ma dernière puér a rendu son tablier d’après des collègues que j’ai eues au téléphone hier.

Une fois cette même puer m’avait appelé suite à un appel d’une mère dont j’avais arrêté le contrat au bout de 4 jours, car elle ne voulait pas vacciné son enfant de 7 mois !  En + anti Covid et s’en vantait 👎🏼 Elle ne pouvait donc pas me donner les photocopies des vaccins.

Cette même puer m’avait dit « je vais venir vous voir … »

Et je lui avais rétorqué « POURQUOI FAIRE ?!!! » 😡

Avec l’intonation adéquate. Il n’y a pas à venir me déranger pour un problème résolu et je n’ai fait qu’appliquer ce que l’on nous impose ÊTRE VACCINÉ SOI-MÊME et que les accueillis soient VACCINÉS mais que par contre qu’elle contacte la mère car son enfant est en danger car non vacciné !

Ce qui est bien sûr ce forum, c’est que l’on se rend compte qu’il y a du GRAND N’IMPORTE QUOI pour certains départements.

📌 Il y a 1 référentiel qui est NATIONAL.

Donc, JE pense qu’il y a beaucoup de MENSONGES de certaines puér qui essaient de nous FAIRE CROIRE que c’est comme elles l’ont dit.

Pour @Nounou22
J’ai eu connaissance hier également pour un couple d’AM qu’au départ la puér réticente à ce mode d’accueil et pourtant dans une TRÈS grande maison, avait donné comme EXCUSES pour ne pas donner l’extension au mari que la pièce de vie de 45 m2 était trop petite pour un 7eme enfant 😡

Le mari a argumenté sa demande que SI 45 m2 c’était trop petit, donc beaucoup d’AM dans les grandes villes ne devraient PAS avoir un agrément pour 4 + leur propres enfants 👍

RÉSULTAT : ce couple à 10 kms de chez moi en a bien 8 et depuis longtemps. 👏

Et oui, il ne faut pas se laisser faire 😉


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 ,
Je ne désespère pas que l'on puisse en accueillir 8 un jour 😉 pas à temps plein car ce serait trop de travail mais j'aime avoir six loulous à la journée et conserver deux places pour les péris.... souvent on les a en accueil la première année de petite section. J'aime l'idée que ce sont les parents qui nous disent quand ils n'ont plus besoin de nous et pas nous qui mettront un terme à notre collaboration avec eux juste parce que l'enfant rentre à l école.... c'est peut être bête mais je n'aime pas avoir à dire non pour poursuivre l'accueil à un parent avec qui on a travaillé pendant plusieurs années


----------



## Isa78 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Comme promis, je vous donne de mes nouvelles.
Je viens d'avoir ma gentille puer au téléphone pour m'annoncer qu'elle refuse de me délivrer mon agrément temps que je n'aurais pas aménagé un coin dans mon jardin pour les enfants. 
Apparemment, nous avons le droit d'exclure des pièces de notre maison mais pas nous n'avons pas le droit d'exclure la totalité de notre jardin dans notre agrément.
Elle m'a dit que c'était bien stipulé dans la charte nationale. Je lui ai demandé de m'envoyer par mail cette charte, elle m'a répondu que je pouvais la trouver moi-même sur internet.
Honnêtement je suis désabusé, je viens d'arriver dans une nouvelle région, dans une nouvelle ville, je n'ai donc aucun soutien (collègues, rpe....).
On marche sur la tête, elle me dit que j'ai un super dossier, que l'assistante sociale qui m'a visité me trouve super. Il n'y a aucun reproche à me faire sauf mon jardin non aménagé. 
Je suis en colère contre cette c...ne !
Ça me donne envie d'arrêter et de faire autre chose, j'en ai marre de battre tout le temps, c'est usant à force. 
Je sais que je dois écrire au CD pour faire valoir mes droits est ce que j'en ai la force....


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Septembre 2022)

C'est ça la charte nationale ???    
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

et détaillée au JO 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Isa78 la seule solution le courrier au CD et ne pas baisser les bras.

Certes, ça met un coup, mais demain ça ira mieux. Bien argumenter sur le courrier et photos à l’appui. 

J’ajouterais photos éventuellement d’un parc ou autre ... à réfléchir. 

Allez COURAGE 🤜


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22

Des périscolaires ... allez les chercher à l’ecole ? 

Perso, depuis TRÈS LONGTEMPS je ne le fais plus. Donc 8 .... 

Et bien perso, je sais dire NON. Beaucoup de parents m’ont demandé en péri pour leur enfant que j’avais depuis 2/3 ans. JE pense d’abord « qu’est-ce que cela m’apporte ? » 

J’ai connu l’organisation et la gestion du temps ... réveiller les enfants, car être à 16 heures à la maternelle par TOUS LES TEMPS, PLUIE, NEIGE, CANICULE, pousser une poussette double et abîmer mon dos, mes épaules ... NON MERCI 

Et en + pour x€ ! Je pense à mon porte-monnaie ! 

Donc bien réfléchir.


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

peut être que c'est du péri sans aller les chercher à l'école, le mercredi et les vacances scolaires, nous en avons fait, et c'était sympa de prolonger un peu l'accueil.
Moi aussi j'aimais avoir 6 enfants avec nous


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

Et bien cette c.nne reste sur ses positions et bien courrier au CG comme Chantou vous l'a dit ! il ne faut rien lâcher elle serait trop contente d'avoir du pouvoir sur les ass mat (elle ne l'a peut-être pas chez elle !!!) bref soit vous trouvez un autre travail soit vous vous battez !!! courage


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

Isa, je vais soulever ton cas à mon asso d'AM, je vais voir si je peut trouver une info qui t'aiderai, mon asso est à La Roche Sur Yon, et 'appelle Bambino, regarde si tu trouves une asso sur ton secteur, ce que tu subit est inacceptable, nous devons lutter contre cet abus de pouvoir


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Complètement d'accord avec @liline17 ,il faut se soutenir et ne pas laisser ce genre d'abus se faire car c'est la porte ouverte à tout après


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Septembre 2022)

Ne baissez pas les bras !  Il y a des associations et des syndicats pour vous aider. Courage ! 

N'oubliez pas que c'est le médecin conseil du cd qui donne ou pas l'agrément,  il serait judicieux de connaître sa position,  et surtout faire valoir les accueils en appartement qui eux non plus de disposent pss d'extérieur et peuvent exercer et heureusement ! 

Va plus haut.


----------



## Isa78 (16 Septembre 2022)

@liline17 Merci beaucoup, je suis touchée.

Effectivement, il va falloir que je me renseigne sur les assos de mon secteur.
Je suis en train de préparer un courrier pour le cd.
Je ne suis pas de nature à me laisser faire ni à baisser les bras mais je vois avoue que quand vous débarquez dans un endroit et que vous connaissez personne du métier, c'est dur, on se se sens perdu. 
Dur dur de changer de vie quand on est assmat. Je pensais que quitter la région parisienne serai bénéfique, apparemment je me suis trompée 🤪 à tout cas mon métier


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 ,
Je ne me sens pas forcée d'accepter des péris mais j'ai l'impression d'aller au bout de ma mission en les accueillant la première voir deuxième année scolaire. En général je les accueils les deux premiers mois d'école sur le midi et après midi, une des petites a fait son adaptation en mai et juin de cette façon et l'autre puce, nous allons la chercher le midi à l'école de mon fils, on le récupère en même temps donc pas de soucis de trajet supplémentaire. Et sinon je les accueilles le mercredi et les vacances scolaires....donc pas de trajet en plus....juste le plaisir de continuer à les voir grandir et s'épanouir à nos côtés lors de nos sorties et activités


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

j'ai vécu la même chose que toi quand je suis arrivée en Vendée, on a entièrement rénové la maison, il manquait juste une chambre, qui restait à faire, on a installé un WC de crèche, des lavabos enfants, une salle de jeux de 23m² et une salle de motricité de 20 m², je pensais sincèrement, qu'il n'y aurait pas de problème, surtout que le RDV avec l'évaluatrice c'est très bien passé.
Et bim! quelques jours après, appel de la cadre de santé, on doit montrer des photos de la chambre qui n'était pas faite au moment de la visite, mais fini au moment du coup de fil, on doit montrer l'amènagement du jardin, nous sommes en novembre, aucun contrat en vu, et je viens juste de me faire enlever mon platre à la cheville (laissez nous un peu de temps!)
Mais surtout, voilà qu'elle nous interdit de sortir de chez nous, sous peine de restriction d'accueil, on doit respecter les voeux de chaque enfant, en même temps, si l'un veut sortir, il peut, si d'autres veulent rentrer, ils peuvent, et seul mon jardin pourrait le permettre, des arguments de super mauvaise foi, les sorties au parc seraient pour mon plaisir perso,  j'ai dis OK, puis appelé mon évaluatrice pour lui en parler, elle m'a dit de faire comme je voulais


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Sainte Nounou22

Aller jusqu’au bout de ma mission 👍🤣

Ma mission est d’aller …. En vacances pas cassée 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Liline 

Vraiment du GRAND N’IMPORTE QUOI quelle aberration !


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

et l'abrration a recommencé à mon renouvellement de cette année, pendant l'entretien, tout nickel, on parle de l'agrément qui ne contient plus de limite d'age et qui me sera accordé, et quelques jours après, refus, assorti d'un mensonge, j'ai écris au président du CD et je l'ai eu, je soupçonne la cadre de santé de trouble du comportement


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 , 
Je trouve sympa d'avoir des péris car ils sont grands et autonomes, on a eu la chance de les voir grandir, on a participé à ce qu'ils puissent devenir des enfants épanouis ....je trouve que la période 0-3 ans est la plus complexe et après on offre tout notre travail à l'école....donc de pouvoir profiter une ou deux années du bénéfice de ce que nous avons aidé à générer me paraît salutaire 😅


----------

